# Artenschutz durch Aufessen



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2016)

*Artenschutz durch Aufessen​*Quelle:
https://www.onetz.de/kemnath/vermis...tten-artenschutz-durch-aufessen-d1707193.html


Das finde doch gerade ich als Koch und Geniesser (beim Angeln wie beim Essen) ne richtig klasse Aktion.

Um auf das Problem verschwindender Edelkrebsbestände und zunehmender Bestände an "Amerikanern" aufmerksam zu machen, will nun die ARGE Fisch nach dem großen Erfolg im vergangenen Jahr erneut eine Aktion "Artenschutz durch Aufessen" am Samstag, 19. November, um 18 Uhr im Gasthof Goldene Krone und Weißes Roß veranstalten.

Natürlich gibts nicht nur Krebse zu essen, sondern auch Infos, von Krebs-Experte Michael Bäuml, der von seiner bio-zertifizierten Zucht "Stiftland-Krebse" erzählt. 

Danach gibts dann den "Krebschmaus" - mit "Gebrauchsanweisung für "unkundige" Krebsesser und Anfänger.

Kostet dann pro Gast: 
25 Euro 

und man muss sich auch vorher anmelden: 
ARGE Fisch, 
Telefon 09631/88-330 
oder 
E-Mail pia.stevens@tirschenreuth.de 

Empfehle ich als geniessender Angler und Koch hiermit gerne weiter.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschutz durch Aufessen*

Das ist doch eine gute und leckere Aktion. 

Ich habe mich immer schon amüsiert, warum es Länder gibt, die den Amerikaner zwar nicht haben wollen, aber mit einem Mindestmaß ausstatten #q.


----------



## KptIglo (2. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschutz durch Aufessen*

Schade, ist von Hamburg leider ein bißchen weit weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschutz durch Aufessen*

mir ists auch zuweit - aber klasse Idee - kann man gerne deutschlandweit aufgreifen, dass es auch mal zu mir in die Nähe kommt ;-))


----------



## Ukel (3. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschutz durch Aufessen*

Coole Sache, vielleicht könnte man für Krebsfleischverweigerer noch Grundeln auftischen? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschutz durch Aufessen*

Falls es nicht reicht ?
Coole Idee....


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (3. November 2016)

*AW: Artenschutz durch Aufessen*

Klasse Idee, frei nach dem Motto:
Rettet den Wald, esst mehr Biber! :q:q
Bloß schmecken Krebse wohl besser, auch wenn ich noch keinen Biber probiert habe.


----------

